# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Sài Gòn >  Khô mực chiên nước mắm trước ĐH Sư Phạm - Quán ăn vặt ở Sài Gòn

## hangnt

> *Khô mực chiên nước mắm trước ĐH Sư Phạm*
> 
> _Khu ăn uống đối diện đại học Sư Phạm.
> Đường An Dương Vương Quận 5, kế bên đại học Sài Gòn - 273 An Dương Vương, Quận 5._
> 
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Khô mực chiên nước mắm trước ĐH Sư Phạm*


Mực chiên nước mắm đã xuất hiện cũng khá lâu rồi nhưng dạo gần đây các bạn trẻ lại tiếp tục "săn lùng" món ăn vừa có vị ngọt của hải sản vừa mặn mà của nước mắm.


Món này thường xuất hiện gần các khu vực bán sinh tố, trái cây về đêm tại các khu vực như Đại Học Sư Phạm đường Hùng Vương, Zen Plaza đường Nguyễn Trãi nhưng theo nhận xét của mình thì Mực Chiên Nước Mắm của "anh nón đỏ" khu vực Đai Học Sư Phạm là ngon nhất.




Xung quang có khoảng 3, 4 xe đẩy bán cùng loại nhưng xe mực của "anh nón đỏ" luôn luôn đông khách, nhiều khi để được thưởng thức món mực của anh này bạn phải chờ từ 30 - 45 phút.

.

Bạn có thể mua mực về ăn hoặc vào quán sinh tố kế bên vừa uống sinh tố vừa thưởng thức mực chiên nước mắm nóng giòn và ngắm xe cộ chạy qua chạy lại tại chỗ luôn ^.^. Giá của sinh tố khu vực này chỉ 20.000 VND/ly cho tất cả các loại.



Giá mực chiên nước mắm khu này từ 40.000 - 90.000 VND tùy con lớn nhỏ. (update 2/2012)





> *Khô mực chiên nước mắm trước ĐH Sư Phạm*
> 
> _Khu ăn uống đối diện đại học Sư Phạm.
> Đường An Dương Vương Quận 5, kế bên đại học Sài Gòn - 273 An Dương Vương, Quận 5._
> 
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Khô mực chiên nước mắm trước ĐH Sư Phạm*


Cùng khám *quán ăn vặt ở Sài Gòn* - *quan an vat o Sai Gon*

----------


## pigcute

Món này lai rai tám chuyện thì đúng chất sinh viên  :cuoi1:

----------


## loplipop

Hi vọng ở HN cũng có món này
Chứ ăn thịt bò khô lai rai cũng chán hehe

----------


## lunas2

ngon quá.................

----------


## luxubu2011

Ăn ở đây một lần rồi, cũng khá ngon

----------


## rose

bi giờ mới biết có món mực khô chiên nước mắm

----------


## littlegirl

trời mưa mà có mực lai zai thì ngon tuyệt

----------

